# Bass Extension - Elektor



## juanma

Les dejo un articulo de la revista Elektor, venia en un complilado de articulos de Audio.

Por lo que lei, consta de un pre a la entrada que variamos con P1 y con P2(stereo) determinamos el corte del filtro. En la 1er hoja se ve la respuesta en frecuencia.

Viene el PCB incluido la fuente (junto con el transformador) y el circuito.

Espero les sirva.

Si alguien lo armo, esperamos sus comentarios!
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Elektor dijo:
			
		

> .......Las señales de los dos canales son sumadas en IC1A, que también funciona como el amplificador de entrada.
> La amplificación, y por lo tanto la sensibilidad del altavoz para sonidos graves, puede ser ajustada con P1.
> La salida de IC1A es aplicada a filtro tipo Butterworth de 2º orden (Filtro pasa-bajos)
> La frecuencia de corte de este filtro activo puede ser puesta entre 40 Hz y 120 Hz con el potenciómetro doble P2.
> Se muestra las característica de respuesta a la frecuencia del filtro en ambos extremos de frecuencia.
> El punto de trabajo real depende del gusto individual.




Lo arme hace bastante tiempo y funciona muy bien


----------



## leop4

pregunta para que sirve eso? otra cosa ese transformador medio raro se consigue por aca argentina? y cual es la entrada. porque tiene 6 fichas, o 2 entradas y 4 salidas o 4 entradas y dos salidas, tambien queria decirles si regula el bass y treble. gracias.


----------



## juanma

Despues del ok de Fogonazo respondo:

Leop4:

1º - Bass Extension ==> Extension de graves, para woofer. Miralo como un filtro pasabajos.

2º - Lo del transformador, es totalmente omitible tu pregunta. A caso influye el tipo de transformador? NO. Directamente coloquen los 3 cables del secundario en el puente y tierra y listo.

3º - Lo de las entradas, si miras bien, K3 y K4 son para usarlas en otros amplificador si queres, fijate que estan marcadas como salidas.
K1 y K2 son las entradas (stereo) y K5-K6 son las salidas. Son 2 iguales si miras bien, asi que da lo mismo que tomes 1 o las 2 (para 2 woofer).

Lastima que esta en ingles pero la explicacion es bastante clara (al igual que el circuito)

Saludos!


----------



## djmyky

ok amigo tu en este caso o estas sumando as señales sabes lo que ize es restar ls señales y  amentar el corte y guala  nada  de voces y los bajos mas nitidos pruebalo suena mejorque unaseñal sumada


----------



## jorge morales

aqui le hago un aporte al tema, no se en que idioma este, pero el diagrama esta mas que claro


----------



## juanma

Acabo de terminar el circuito y funciona sin ningun problema, cuando este todo armado subo unas fotos (amplificador sub TDA7294). Le saque R5 y R6 (100) porque como que le faltaba ganancia.

Mi pregunta es, el pre (IC1a) tiene ganancia 1? es decir, es un buffer? (R1, R2, P1 = 47k).

Si bajo R1 y R2 a la mitad (22k standar) tendria ganancia 2 el pre? a 10k ganancia 4?
La verdad es que mucho no me acuerdo de operacionales.

Si quiero aumentar el corte del filtro, que capacitores debo modificar? digamos de 1000Hz para abajo. Tal cual esta suena muuy feo.
Nadie tiene las formulas del filtro Butterworth? Quiero modificar los valores de los capacitores, el pote stereo de 50k queda en la placa.

Saludos!


----------



## juanma

Acabo de modificar el Bass Extension, porque?

1- No cualquier woofer amplifica el rango 40-120Hz. El que tenia lo hacia de forma no muy agradable.
Como preguntaba antes, con *R3 y R4 a 560Ohms*, el corte superior del filtro esta cerca de 900Hz, lo que nos permite una mayor libertad a la hora de elegir los graves, acorde a nuestros parlantes

2- Aumente la ganancia, el amplificador asi lo exigia.
Disminui *R1 y R2 a 10k*, nuevamente nos da mayor libertad en el nivel de bajos.

Asi que resumiendo, compacto, práctico, anda 10 puntos y ahora con mas libertad en cuanto a seleccionar graves, tanto corte como nivel.
En breve subo las fotos.

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

una preguntita los potes son lineales o log? yo lo arme pero aun no lo pruebo


----------



## juanma

El de volumen logaritmico, y en el filtro puse uno lineal.
Igualmente sea lineal o logaritmico en lo que es sonido no hay problema, podes usar cualquiera de los dos. El tema esta en la variacion de volumen.

Convengamos que no vamos a estar moviendo constantemente el nivel de corte del filtro. Una vez en el valor adecuado, no lo movi mas.

Ahora estoy armando una nueva etapa previa, 3.1 (L, R, L+R, y graves) manejado por un pote stereo, lo hice con buffers, 3pre y este filtro activo. En cuanto este en un gabinete subo como quedo todo. (No encuentro ningun gabinete "Slim" (delgado), algo como el de un DVD buscaba, pero no hay....)


----------



## MFK08

mandalo a hacer al gabinete. yo diseñe uno y fui a una plegadora me cobraron 25$ argentinos y el frente de aluminio me lo cobraron aparte mucho mas barato q comprar uno en una casa de elctronica.


----------



## maxep

juanma te comento yo arme ante un circuito pasabajos en el cual juntaba las dos señales con 2 r de 4,7k en ves de 47k.  resultado .. al conectarlo a la pc me quemo una salida de audio:S   probe usarlo con r de 22k y esta ok. ahora con 10k no habra problema?por que decis que suena feo? yo pienso usarlo con un subwoofer b52 impact de 12"


----------



## juanma

Como va maxep? 

La placa de sonido de la PC se te quemo o la plaqueta?
Que filtro pasabajos armaste? pasivo o activo?

Si se te quemo, lo unico que se me ocurre es que pusiste en corto la salida de audio de la pc o le hayas inyectado tension. Consejo, NUNCA utilicen para probar si anda algo fuentes de sonido de la PC/Compactera/Discman/MP3/etc, no saben si hicieron algo mal y pueden quemar todo.
Yo uso un viejo walkman Aiwa con radio, total si se quema, no pasa nada.

Y sobre que se escucha mal, el filtro Elektor tiene corte en 120Hz, que para un parlante normal, eso es bajo y si no es bueno, peor se escucha.
La 1era vez lo probe en un parlante de un viejo equipo Philips y sonaba horrible, despues pase al amplificador mas el woofer de 8" y diez puntos.

Saludos


----------



## FBustos

alguien sabe de algun filtro de bajos variable para el auto ? es decir q funcione con 12v?

gracias


----------



## juanma

Fijate en el foro que hay circuitos para obtener +-Vcc de una fuente simple.

Fijate aca si lo encontras: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/hacer-12volts-coche-fuente-partida-12v-12v-16455/


----------



## Guest

una pregunta rapida,como puedo invertir uno de los canales para usarlo en un subwoofer,que tiene un amplificador en puente ?


----------



## FBustos

Con un desfasador de señal.. en el foro hay uno con ganancia incluida.


Pregunta: ¿que amplificador es para ver si se puede?.


----------



## Guest

una pregunta,como puedo hacerlo en puente para ponerlo con un tda7265 ?
no tengo ni pajolera idea de como hacerlo,ya que para poner el canal invertido,supuestamente como indica el datashet del amplificador,es poniendo directamente el negativo con un condensador en serie y yasta,y supongo yo que asi con esto,no me filtra el sonido para pasar los bajos,asi que necesito ayuda

Edit: perdon por ponerlo otra vez,fue fallo mio,el amplificador es tda7265,por favor si pueden expliquenme como seria,algun esquema o algo.gracias


EDIT2 : TAMBIEN ME VALDRIA ALGUNA FORMA DE PODER HACER QUE ESTE BASS EXTENSION SE PUDIERA HACER UNO NORMAL Y OTRO INVERTIDO,OSEA QUE HARIA UNO NORMAL Y OTRO PERO QUE SALGA LA SEÑAL INVERTIDA LISTA PARA METER AL AMPLIFÇICADOR


----------



## FBustos

no entiendo la parte "no me filtra el sonido para pasar los bajos"... explica

respecto a ponerlo en puente si se puede directamente como dice el datasheet....

para hacer señal invertida obligado a usar una configuracion phase shift.. en el foro hay una posteada por un usuario muy conocido jajaja.

explica mejor porque no te entiendo muy bien, sera que tengo hambre ? jejeje


----------



## Guest

aver...yo quiero poner un tda7265 en puente,ok?
hasta ahi vien,

1. lo voy a usar para un subwoofer
2. tendre que ponerle un filtro pasa bajo,osea el bass extension que es lo mismo
3. como es en puente,una señal tiene que estar invertida.
4. lo que yo digo,esque hago un bass extension normal,para la input 1
5. despues hago otro igual,pero cambiando lo que haga falta,para que la señal sea invertida.
6. eso lo meto por input 2,y asi tengo el modo puente sin problemas


entendieste,esper que puedas ayudarme,porque es importante este proyecto.

Edito,y lo que queria saber,es si con esto,poniendolo a su correspondiente entrada me sirve para desfasar la señal


----------



## FBustos

ok ahora te entiendo mejor .

Para usarlo como subwoofer el circuito bass extension te sirve, aunque hay otros mas faciles de armar; el tda7265 te sirve para sub graves aunque si lo quieres usar para ese fin, tendrás que aceptar una alta distorcion (10% de THD a 50W en puente con un parlante de 8ohm). Sugiero que busques otro TDA si tu fin es usarlo a todo volumen ..

Según entiendo el DataSheet solo hay que armar el circuito en puente e ingresar la señal por In junto a C1.... digo esto por que gralmente se usan las 2 entradas de audio cuando se quiere poner en puente un amplificador, como a este solo se le mete señal por C1 deduzco qe el integrado desfasa la señal 180º.... espero que alguien afirme mi deduccion o me la refute !!

El circuito que adjuntas si te sirve para desfasar señales...

Saludos


----------



## hector_siglo21

Hola gente del foro...les hago una consulta...Estoy por armar este filtro y pienso usar componentes que tengo por ahi dando vueltas. 
Este circuito lo usaria junto a un amplificador que tengo y pensaba obtener los voltajes de alimentacion de la misma fuente del amplificador, el tema es, que en la fuente del amplificador tengo una tension simetrica de +/- 43 volts y pensaba en usar un par de zenners de 6.2 volts que tengo disponibles (como el consumo del TL072 no es tan grande es factible creo yo). La pregunta que me surge es si alimentar el filtro con esta tension tendria una notable influencia sobre el normal funcionamiento del circuito en cuestion.

Nada mas, les agradezco de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hector_siglo21 dijo:
			
		

> Este circuito lo usaria junto a un amplificador que tengo y pensaba obtener los voltajes de alimentacion de la misma fuente del amplificador, el tema es, que en la fuente del amplificador tengo una tension simetrica de +/- 43 volts y pensaba en usar un par de zenners de 6.2 volts que tengo disponibles (como el consumo del TL072 no es tan grande es factible creo yo). La pregunta que me surge es si alimentar el filtro con esta tension tendria una notable influencia sobre el normal funcionamiento del circuito en cuestion.



Primero hay que saber cual es la sensibilidad del amplificador. Que tensión de entrada necesita para entregar plena potencia? Sabiendo eso, ya podemos ver si alcanza o nó.

Saludos!


----------



## hector_siglo21

Hola ezavalla...te comento que el amplificador que pienso usar es el publicado aqui: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/

De las dos versiones que hay, mi amplificador es el UCD. Sinceramente no se que tension necesita a la entrada para desarrollar la maxima potencia. Por mas que he releido el post de arriba a abajo no veo que detallen esa información.

Una ultima cosa que quiero decirte es que consegui otros zeners de mayor voltaje (9.1 volts) asi que probando vere si el circuito funciona bien con esa tension de alimentacion.

Gracias por la respuesta ezavalla...

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si. mejor así. Y si le podes poner de 12V, mejor todavía.
No tengo mucha información de esa configuración, pero a juzgar por la magnitud de la realimentación positiva que tiene, *parece * que la señal de entrada debería ser inferior a 2.5 V, pero no he sacado ninguna cuenta para saber a ciencia cierta de cuanto es.

Seguro que con +-9V o superior te va a andar bien.

Saludos!


----------



## hector_siglo21

Gracias ezavalla, comenzare con el armado del circuito...

La idea justamente era armar el circuito aprovechando material de desarme que tengo disponible, (tengo todo incluso el TL072) pero se me complicaba un poco con la alimentacion del circuito puesto que no conseguia diodos mas grandes, y como no tengo a mano una casa de electronica donde comprar componentes (la mas cercana me queda a 80Km) entonces pensaba en utilizar los diodos que tenia, aunque no sabia a ciencia cierta si iba a funcionar bien o no...

Gracias nuevamente...

Saludos.


----------



## ppaappoo

Hola, que tal.

vi que cambiendo las R3 y R4 a 560Ohms aumentamos los 120hz a 900hhz. pero que pasa con los 40 hz?

no se pueden subir un poco mas tambien?


----------



## citiocasacreativa

Muy buenas tardes!!!!....me interesa mucho el mundo de la electrónica y el sonido..............pero aclaro!!!!!......no soy experto ni estudiante de electrónica ni afines..........es mi manera de aprovechar el tiempo libre...Quisiera saber sobre cual es la entrada y cual es la salida de la plaqueta armada de Bass Extension For Surround Sound...les agradezco mucho de antemano cualquier colaboración.

Gracias.


----------



## palomo

Amigo citiocasacreativa en la pagina anterior se explica cual es la entrada del circuito asi como su salida, en este caso K1 y K2 son entradas y las salidas son K5 y K6 que hay en la placa de componentes esta se conecta al amplificador de bajos, K3 y K4 es para que puedas conectar otro amplificador, ya que la señal no sufre ninguna alteracion.

Saludos


----------



## elcala

les hago una pregunta, el transformador es 220 l 15+15 pero de cuantos amperes¿? y el puente de diodos de cuantos amperes es? alguien me podria ayudar


----------



## palomo

El transformador deve ser de acuerdo a tu red local, y con 500mA es mas que suficiente para este pequeño circuito, y hacerca de los diodos con que hagas un puente de onda completa con los 1n4001 es suficiente, acuerdate de filtrar minimo a 2200mf.

Saludos.


----------



## elcala

los molesto denuevo, 
los capacitores que no tienen polaridad, son de ceramico? o cuales serian los mas adecuados? poliester?

otra cosa, si hago el puente con esos diodos, como es eso de "filtrar 2200mf"? tengo que agregarle otros capacitores ademas de los que estan en el esquema?

(soy estudiante en una escuela tecnica, asique tenganme paciencia.. )


----------



## palomo

Si ocupas la fuente de alimentacion que te da el diagrama no es nesesario los filtros extras que te menciones, solamente ocupalos si no pones los TIP reguladores, en cuanto a los capacitores si son de poliester mucho mejor, comenta como te va con tu montaje.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

jorge morales dijo:


> aqui le hago un aporte al tema, no se en que idioma este, pero el diagrama esta mas que claro



esta escrito en idioma polaco si alguien nesecita lo paso al español


----------



## Fido2310

gustavocof115 dijo:


> esta escrito en idioma polaco si alguien nesecita lo paso al español



Si te animas Dale nomas pasatelo al español asi sabemos un poco mas en detalle como trabaja. Desde ya gracias por la colaboración!


----------



## rodr0

pregunta sobre el pasa bajo este: para hacer el impreso, con solo imprimir el pcb, fotocopiarlo en papel satinado, planchado y al ácido esta bien o tengo que invertirlo antes? perdón la tonta pregunta pero hoy me estaba fijando como era y me parece que le erre feo...


----------



## palomo

1.- Checa que el PCB este a la escala correcta, no se si en el archivo PDF lo este.

2.- Si tienes que invertirlo.

3.- Si ya realisaste el PCB asi como esta y esta a escala correcta unicamente conecta los componentes por la parte del cobre.

Saludos.


----------



## rodr0

palomo dijo:


> 1.- Checa que el PCB este a la escala correcta, no se si en el archivo PDF lo este.
> 
> 2.- Si tienes que invertirlo.
> 
> 3.- Si ya realisaste el PCB asi como esta y esta a escala correcta unicamente conecta los componentes por la parte del cobre.
> 
> Saludos.



1ro, si, esta en tamaño real por suerte 

2do, no lo inverti

3ro, realice otro PCB para que entre justo justo en un chasis de una fuente de PC con 2 TDA2050 en BTL de mnicolau. Si lo desean, les subo el circuito, aunque yo no recomendaría que lo tomen muy en cuenta debido a que es una placa de 13 x 14 cm para las 2 placas y un vumetro (también de mnicolau) que le agregué. Ah, y se me hace complicado soldar del lado del cobre, soy horroroso con las soldaduras jeje

Saludos y gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola bunas noches me duda es que no se que tipo de trasformador usar es parecido a la de las placas de tv puedo usar uno de esos y como lo revidso por favor ayudenme de antemano gracias y felicidades por el circuito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> hola bunas noches me duda *es que no se que tipo de trasformador usar es parecido a la de las placas de tv puedo usar uno de esos y como lo revidso* *por favor ayudenme* de antemano gracias y felicidades por el circuito



Antes de pedir ayuda, tomate el terrible trabajo de leer todo el tema, por que ahí está explicado todo lo del transformador, y lo está en la primera página....así que trabajá vos un poco y no molestes al foro con preguntas que ya han sido contestadas.


----------



## electrico

tengo una duda al final del proyecto de bass extension dice q la polaridad del subwoofer debe ser a la inversa eso para que es tiene algun motivo en especial? esto tambien me hace recordar q hace tiempo tenia un subwoofer q tenia polaridad inversa al conectar una pila en los conectores el subwoofer excurisonaba para atras lo que no me sucedia con otros woofers.

y algo mas la fuente q sale en el ptroyecto no tiene gran filtrado sera suficiente con esos filtros de 22uf y 4u7 no seria mejor colocar filtros e 2200 o mas??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eso es por que el esquema propuesto invierte la suma de las señales aplicadas, así que si querés o necesitas mantener la fase original, vas a tener que invertir los cables del parlante.


----------



## electrico

ok ahora lo tengo mas claro osea que si quiero que el subwoofer se sume a los woofers tengo que conectarlo invertido porque si lo conecto como va normalmente enves de sumarse al sistema de sonido va a ocasionar un cortocircuito acustico es como conectar un parlante bien y el otro alreves ya no sonaria bien ahora lo unico q no me queda claro es lo del filtrado de la fuente esta bien asi como en el esquema o seria mejor colocarle filtros de 2200uf.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Fido2310 dijo:


> Si te animas Dale nomas pasatelo al español asi sabemos un poco mas en detalle como trabaja. Desde ya gracias por la colaboración!


espero les sirva ay va el primero es del polaco al español y el segundo txt es de juanma



juanma dijo:


> Les dejo un articulo de la revista Elektor, venia en un complilado de articulos de Audio.
> 
> Por lo que lei, consta de un pre a la entrada que variamos con P1 y con P2(stereo) determinamos el corte del filtro. En la 1er hoja se ve la respuesta en frecuencia.
> 
> Viene el PCB incluido la fuente (junto con el transformador) y el circuito.
> 
> Espero les sirva.
> 
> Si alguien lo armo, esperamos sus comentarios!
> Saludos!



esta es la traduccion de este pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

electrico dijo:


> ok ahora lo tengo mas claro osea que si quiero que el subwoofer se sume a los woofers tengo que conectarlo invertido porque si lo conecto como va normalmente enves de sumarse al sistema de sonido va a ocasionar un cortocircuito acustico es como conectar un parlante bien y el otro alreves ya no sonaria bien



No es necesariamente así. El problema es que depende de la acústica del lugar donde vayas a poner el subwoofer y de los filtros que tengan los otros satélites. Pero como eso solo lo sabés vos, vas a tener que probarlo y elegir la polaridad que te dé el mejor sonido final.



electrico dijo:


> ahora lo unico q no me queda claro es lo del filtrado de la fuente esta bien asi como en el esquema o seria mejor colocarle filtros de 2200uf.



Para el consumo que tiene ese circuito, el filtrado que tiene mas la acción de los reguladores integrados te recontra-re-sobra para estabilizar la tensión de alimentación del filtro, así que dejalo así nomás.


----------



## electrico

ezavalla dijo:


> No es necesariamente así. El problema es que depende de la acústica del lugar donde vayas a poner el subwoofer y de los filtros que tengan los otros satélites. Pero como eso solo lo sabés vos, vas a tener que probarlo y elegir la polaridad que te dé el mejor sonido final.
> 
> 
> 
> Para el consumo que tiene ese circuito, el filtrado que tiene mas la acción de los reguladores integrados te recontra-re-sobra para estabilizar la tensión de alimentación del filtro, así que dejalo así nomás.


bueno gracias por tu ayuda ahora si lo tengo claro solo queda armarlo pero que seria mejor para utilizar 2 amplificadores armar 2 de estos bass extension o bastaria con uno solo para los 2 amplis
y tengo entendido que la frecuencia de corte esta entre 40 y 120hz habria alguna manera de modificar el circuito para que la frecuencia minima sea de 30 o menos hz?? lo que sucede es que los subwoofer que tengo reproducen frecuencias desde 23hz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

electrico dijo:


> bueno gracias por tu ayuda ahora si lo tengo claro solo queda armarlo pero que seria mejor para utilizar 2 amplificadores armar 2 de estos bass extension o bastaria con uno solo para los 2 amplis



Subwoofer solo se usa *UNO*, así que no sé para que querés poner dos.



electrico dijo:


> y tengo entendido que la frecuencia de corte esta entre 40 y 120hz habria alguna manera de modificar el circuito para que la frecuencia minima sea de 30 o menos hz?? lo que sucede es que los subwoofer que tengo reproducen frecuencias desde 23hz.



Leé las primeras páginas del tema! Ahí, el usuario juanma explica como modificó la frecuencia de cruce de los filtros.


----------



## friends

djmyky dijo:


> ok amigo tu en este caso o estas sumando as señales sabes lo que ize es restar ls señales y amentar el corte y guala nada de voces y los bajos mas nitidos pruebalo suena mejorque unaseñal sumada


DjmyKy. Ya cambie resistores y tratar de conseguir lo que dijistes y no doy con los resultados que tu conseguistes, puedes subir tu diagrama o modificaciones que realizastes. Saludos.


----------



## naikon

Hola, quiero hacerles una consulta, les cuento que armé el amplificador con el *TDA7294 *que diseñó mnicolau, el cual anda muy muy bien, lo utilizo (por ahora) para alimentar una bazooka de 12" sólo para graves, hasta que tenga el dinero para armar un cajón con algun subwoofer de 12" también. 

Les cuento que el transformador que utilizo lo saqué de un aiwa que encontré en la casa de un amigo hace mucho, resulta que este transformador tiene varios bobinados al parecer, los cuales se utilizaban para alimentar las distintas etapas del equipo, independientemente del bobinado dedicado a la parte de amplificación, *tiene otro bobinado que entrega 10+10v* .. mi duda es si *rectificando *ese voltaje, me serviría para alimentar este extensor de bajos.. pregunto esto porque ví que el circuito especifica que se alimenta con +- 15v, rectificándo estos 10+10v, teóricamente tendria cerca de +-15v, pero no sé si queda muy justo o no.. no habría problemas de alimentarlo con por ejemplo +- 12v ??

Parece ser un proyecto interesante este. Desde ya gracias por la info y ayuda que me puedan brindar.

P.D: Por cierto.. cuando postearán las fotos así vemos como queda armado el extensor 

Saludos. Nico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

naikon dijo:


> Les cuento que el transformador que utilizo lo saqué de un aiwa que encontré en la casa de un amigo hace mucho, resulta que este transformador tiene varios bobinados al parecer, los cuales se utilizaban para alimentar las distintas etapas del equipo, independientemente del bobinado dedicado a la parte de amplificación, *tiene otro bobinado que entrega 10+10v* .. mi duda es si *rectificando *ese voltaje, me serviría para alimentar este extensor de bajos.. pregunto esto porque ví que el circuito especifica que se alimenta con +- 15v, rectificándo estos 10+10v, teóricamente tendria cerca de +-15v, pero no sé si queda muy justo o no.. no habría problemas de alimentarlo con por ejemplo +- 12v ??



Seguro que podés usarlo! Ese extensor funciona a partir de +/-6 volts en adelante, asíq eu si querés usar +/-12...dale nomás.


----------



## naikon

WOW! Que rapidéz para responder, gracias por sacarme la duda *ezavalla *..viendo el pdf, parece que tendré que modificar algo, no? ya que yo tengo el transformador a parte, no lo tengo para integrarlo en el mismo pcb... se entiende? también por el puente rectificador que especifíca ahí, yo pienso comprar alguno barato nomás y en todo caso armaría (quizás) a parte nomás esa sección.

Voy a chequear también bien eso que decían de cambiar la frecuencia en la que arranca este extensor, ya que el sub que planeo comprar, aguanta frecuencias de 30, 35hz..

En estos dias mientras me saco las dudas aquí en el foro, veré si consigo el dinero para comprar los materiales necesarios .. si no ya será hasta el mes próximo..

Gracias por responder. Saludos!


----------



## eloso

la salida de este aparato es mono? osea que se mesclan los canales L y R?


----------



## Fogonazo

eloso dijo:


> la salida de este aparato es mono? osea que se mesclan los canales L y R?



Sip, al igual que la gran mayoría de los filtros para sub-graves.


----------



## rafanate

Si exacto como dice fogonazo, la mayoría de los equipos q usan un parlante para refuerzo de graves (sub-woofer) lo hacen en mono! esto es debido a q*UE* el oido humano no posee una buena ubicación espacial de los sonidos muy graves... por lo tanto no es usual colocar un sistema estéreo para graves.


----------



## borislozano07

Como que restar, me estas diciendo como el sistema surround, e tenido experiencia con este sistema pero note que tiene perdida en los bajo profundos como los de 30 y 20 HZ ya que son esenciales a la hora de ver una película. y si es así que resta usaste, componentes pasivos o activos.


----------



## foc

Dejo aqui un diagrama de un filtro paso bajo con corte de 30Hz a 150Hz es de un EQ. kenwood para auto
yo trate de simplificarlo pero solo soy aficionado,asi que les dejo el diagrama editado (mas bien destrozado jaja) y el original,quisiera que ayudaran a simplificarlo ya que me parece buen aporte y no tengo los conocimientos para postearlo con mayor simplicidad para otros amigos del foro que estan igual o peor que yo.jaja
Espero su cooperacion para echar a funcionar este circuito
El rar es el esquema original


----------



## electroconico

Aquí les dejo mi versión del bass exension.
Adjunto archivo pdf con circuito impreso ,silk screen,drills y el diagrama.En el mismo archivo vienen los cambios detallados por juanma.
Probe el circuito con un peque subwoofer de 30W , anda bien 



Saludos!


----------



## pachi2009

buenas como va te hago una pregunta electroconico que frecuencia de corte tiene tu version?

otra cosa el pcb esta en la medida listo para imprimir?


----------



## electroconico

pachi2009 dijo:


> *buenas como va te hago una pregunta electroconico que frecuencia de corte tiene tu version?*



Mi versión es el pcb.

Con los valores que presena elektor son de 40-120Hz

Con los valores que marca juanma , hasta 900Hz según su post.

Se me hace muy simple y funcional el circuito.
ME agradaron las pruebas que hice,solo quiero probar en un subwoofer de mayor potencia.



> *otra cosa el pcb esta en la medida listo para imprimir?*



Si esta listo para imprimir.

Saludos!


----------



## pachi2009

muchas gracias por la respuesta. por lo que vi la entrada suma los dos canales estereos para tener una unica salida mono, el tema es que yo quiero utilizarlo para sonido profesional, mi pregunta es: me conviene hacer dos circuitos uno para el canal derecho y otro para el izquierdo  en vezde sumar los dos canales no? es para mover dos sub de 18" uno por canal de la potencia de audio que tengo.
Para hacer dos circuitos con una fuene te 500mA me servira? que puente rectificador tendria que utilozar y que capacidad de filtrado tendria que poner.


----------



## Tavo

Hola gente, como les baila... 

Estuve buscando algunos filtros pasa-bajos, y definitivamente creo que este es el indicado; inclusive tengo la seguridad de que es bueno porque es de buena fuente: Elektor. 

Tengo una duda.
Veo que este filtro tiene la opción de variar la frecuencia de corte a nuestro antojo, con el pote de 10K doble.
Al punto y preciso: No tengo interés en variar la frecuencia, es que no consigo el pote de 10K doble y además, que no necesito variar la frecuencia...
La duda que tengo es cómo puedo hacer para armar este filtro pero sin el pote de 10K doble; y que corte a una frecuencia de 160Hz...

Es lo único que necesito, pero no tengo mucha idea de como puedo retocar el esquema...

Gracias de antemano!! 
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tavo dijo:


> Hola gente, como les* baila.*........



Mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/100054/


----------



## Tavo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira por aquí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/100054/



Ok, ya ví ese esquema Fogo... Gracias.


Saludos.
PS: No me gusta el tuyo por tres razones:
- Es para automóvil, y se alimenta de fuente simple (cosa que no me gusta mucho).
- El corte es en los 100Hz, necesito que sea en los 150Hz.
- Utiliza un NE5532, y prefiero uno con entrada FET, como este, que usa un TL072.

Voy a tratar de conseguir el pote de 10+10K. 
De todos modos, gracias por tu respuesta Fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tavo dijo:


> ......La duda que tengo es cómo puedo hacer para armar este filtro pero sin el pote de 10K doble; y que corte a una frecuencia de 160Hz...
> 
> Es lo único que necesito, pero no tengo mucha idea de como puedo retocar el esquema....



Que sea para automóvil o avión, con fuente simple o doble, con TL072 o NE5532 *NO* afecta la forma general del filtro.
Vos preguntaste: ¿ Como evitar el potenciómetro ? y en el esquema está casi el mismo filtro sin potenciómetro.

Capacitores de menor valor = Frecuencia de corte mas alta
Capacitores de mayor valor = Frecuencia de corte mas baja
Mismos capacitores y resistencias de 10K = 170Hz de corte aproximadamente


----------



## juanma

Si ya tenes definida la frecuencia de corte, directamente arma un filtro pasabajo y listo. Del orden que quieras, esta lleno de ejemplos por internet. Despues una etapa inversora para el control de volumen y listo.

Con un TL082 te alcanza seguro.


----------



## gonchilb5

Buenas ...  Acabo de Hacer El Filtro que posteo juanma y la Verdad Que Anda Genial..! Pero mi duda es... :Yo Tengo Dos Cajas Con un Subwoofer c/u y ambos tienen un filtro Pasabajos Pasivo.. Ya Que Tengo El Activo .. Le Saco estos Pasivos..? Desde Ya Gracias ..!


----------



## Tavo

gonchilb5 dijo:


> Buenas ...  Acabo de Hacer El Filtro que posteo juanma y la Verdad Que Anda Genial..! Pero mi duda es... :Yo Tengo Dos Cajas Con un Subwoofer c/u y ambos tienen un filtro Pasabajos Pasivo.. Ya Que Tengo El Activo .. Le Saco estos Pasivos..? Desde Ya Gracias ..!



*Efectivamente.* Peeeero, antención, si las cajas SOLO tienen el subwoofer si, podés sacar el filtro pasivo, pero si es una caja "normal" con (por ejemplo) un medio y un tweeter, también podés sacar el filtro, pero es obvio que esos últimos drivers no van a andar, porque no hay frecuencias mayores que el corte del pasa-bajos activo. 

Que bueno que te funcionó a la primera. Podrías poner algunas fotos del montaje?

Saludos.


----------



## gonchilb5

Muchisimas Gracias Tavo .. Las Cajas Tienen Únicamente el Subwoofer... Pasa Algo Si se los Dejo a los Filtros Pasivos..? Cambian las Frecuencias o algo Por El estilo..? Desde Ya Mil Gracias.  

PD: Ya Veo Si es que Puedo sacarle Una Foto Y la Subo .


----------



## Tavo

gonchilb5 dijo:


> Muchisimas Gracias Tavo .. Las Cajas Tienen Únicamente el Subwoofer... *Pasa Algo Si se los Dejo a los Filtros Pasivos..? Cambian las Frecuencias o algo Por El estilo..?* Desde Ya Mil Gracias.
> 
> PD: Ya Veo Si es que Puedo sacarle Una Foto Y la Subo .


Nop, en absoluto.

Es más, si hiciste el filtro pasa-bajos y funciona bien, recomiendo que saques definitivamente el filtro pasivo, porque es un circuito más, que mal o bien, degrada un poco la señal de potencia que va al subwoofer. Sacalo con tranquilidad no más, y a disfrutar el filtro. 

Dale, esperamos las fotos.

Saludos!


----------



## gonchilb5

Dalee.. Che Te Sabes Algo Sobre Dobladores de Tensión..? Porque Hice Uno Para El filtro Ya Que solo Tenia Una Fuente Simple i Bueno le hice el doblador Para hacerla simétrica.. El Problema Es Que Los capacitores calientan Mucho Tengo Miedo Que revienten =P .. Yo le Puse Capacitores De 2200 uf en vez de 4700 uf Vs Decís Que Sea Eso..? 

Aca te Dejo el Diagrama : http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php


----------



## Tavo

gonchilb5 dijo:


> Dalee.. Che Te Sabes Algo Sobre Dobladores de Tensión..? Porque Hice Uno Para El filtro Ya Que solo Tenia Una Fuente Simple i Bueno le hice el doblador Para hacerla simétrica.. El Problema Es Que Los capacitores calientan Mucho Tengo Miedo Que revienten =P .. Yo le Puse Capacitores De 2200 uf en vez de 4700 uf Vs Decís Que Sea Eso..?
> 
> Aca te Dejo el Diagrama : http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php



Mmm. Con esto ya no estamos yendo del tema.. (de onda, )

Es raro lo que comentás... El calentamiento... Muy *raro.* Los capacitores, de que *TENSIÓN* (y marca) son??
Ah, y si con el doblador *solo alimentás el filtro pasa bajos...* con 1000uF tenés de sobra, así que quedate tranquilo que el problema *NO* es falta de capacidad.


----------



## gonchilb5

jajaj Si Perdon era otra duda Que Tenia... =P Los Capacitores Son Marca "Suntan" i Otro "H" .. Ambos se Calientan.. =/ yo Conosco solo Los "Rec" Pero Tengo Otros Marca "suntan" Que No tienen Problema.. Que Podra Ser..? Estan Polarizados Bn ...


----------



## jorge morales

estimado Tavo dejo a tu consideracion este filtro


----------



## gonchilb5

Listo Tavo...Puse Mal Los Diodos .. =/ Pasa que fíjate en el link que te pase.. Los Cátodos de los diodos están señalado con un signo + no se porque y yo me guié de hay ... *Y* tuve tanta suerte que justo me equivoque y puse el negativo en pos. y el pos . en el negativo jaja por eso no se quemo el filtro .. uff Ahora lo corregí y chau problema .. Muchas gracias tavo Mña si puedo subo las fotos..


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Que componentes son necesarios recalcular o ajustar para variar el minino de corte (40Hz) a 25Hz??

saludos


----------



## electroconico

Aquí te subo estos diagramas. En el archivo ZIP esta con mejor resolución.



Saludos!!


----------



## electroconico

Ya probé el bass-xtension con un subwoofer bazooka tube de 8" .

Anda muy bien.

Saludos!


----------



## luicho92

miren yo lo arme y para un verdadero sub,se le mete mucho el golpe al filtro...el que probe y me gusto mas es el del programa win isd le paso una imagen de como es el circuito...en el mismo preograma ponen las frecuencias y te tira los datos de los componentes..ademas es pasa banda,sirve mucho como para escuchar el "bass I love you"
pd: al "bass extencion" no se lo puede modificar para que me quede de 4orden??
salu2


----------



## sergio rossi

muy bueno este post. felicitaciones juanma.


----------



## electroconico

luicho92 dijo:


> miren yo lo arme y para un verdadero sub,se le mete mucho el golpe al filtro...el que probe y me gusto mas es el del programa win isd le paso una imagen de como es el circuito...en el mismo preograma ponen las frecuencias y te tira los datos de los componentes..ademas es pasa banda,sirve mucho como para escuchar el "bass I love you"
> pd: al "bass extencion" *no se lo puede modificar para que me quede de 4orden??*
> salu2



Agrega otro filtro y ya lo tienes de 4to orden.

2 de 2do. hacen el de 4to.

Saludos!


----------



## luicho92

ah buenisimo yo lo tengo conectado al "bass extencion" luego conectado a la salida de este,el pasa banda que les mostre,y despues a la consola en la entrada de "phono" ya que me llega medio debil la señal...
pienso que si ambos filtro tienen cortes diferentes,no se que orden quedara,ni el desfasaje que produce,al bass exten.. lo tengo en medio potenciometro algo de 70hz,y el pasabanda es fijo desde + o - 80hz a 20hz
gracias por todo salu2


----------



## matias_2008

acabo de terminar de armado pero con las modificacion de juanma para que se pueda variar hasta 900hz y funciona perfecto, lo estoy alimentando con 12-0-12vcc


----------



## zxeth

Bueno, al final no me pude resistir e hice este circuito, pero tengo algunos problemas :S, primero, estoy usando el tl074 (me imagino que no debe variar mucho o si?), si cambia mucho diganme que lo modifico para el tlo72 . Otra cosa mas, me falta el capacitor de 180nf, tengo que ir a comprarlo porque no tengo :S, cambia mucho el corte?. El problema que estoy teniendo es que no hace de pasabajos, solamente sirve de vista jajajja. 

Aguien me podria ayudar?, desde ya muchas gracias

PD: Las resistencias de 4.7k las cambie por 5k. Y el potenciometro que esta en paralelo con el capacitor entre la entrada del tl y la salida del primer modulo es de 50k.


----------



## Tavo

zxeth dijo:


> PD: Las resistencias de 4.7k *las cambie por 5k*.



A mi me parece que las resistencias de 5K, 50K.. *no existen...*. Creo que te equivocaste de valor.

Por lo demás del circuito, nunca lo armé y no se como ayudarte.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

zxeth dijo:
			
		

> PD: Las resistencias de 4.7k las cambie por 5k. Y el potenciometro que esta en paralelo con el capacitor entre la entrada del tl y la salida del primer modulo es de 50k.


Pues esos reemplazos no deben presentarte problema  son valores muy cercanos y creo que talves la de 5k te afecte un poco a la frecuencia de corte pero la de 50k lo unico que hace es formar un lazo de realimentacion para aumentar o disminuir la ganancia  eso creo ..



			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> A mi me parece que las resistencias de 5K, 50K.. no existen.... Creo que te equivocaste de valor.


Pues estas son resistencias variables o potenciometros y esos valores para los potenciometros si son comerciales ..

saludos...

PD: Si me equivoco corrigan nomas


----------



## Tavo

Sip, pero como el dijo "las resistencias"... Yo digo, que no hay valores estándar de resistencias de 5K, bah, eso creo.
Si hay presets y potes o trimmers... 

Saludos!


----------



## zxeth

jajajaja, se hicieron un choclazo , obviamente que las de 5k no existen, puse una de 4.7 y 330 en serie. No queria llegar a los 900hz de corte asi que mas o menos me imagino que los 5k deben estar alrededor de los 400hz. Yo preguntaba mas que nada por el tl074 y el capacitor que me falta de 180nf. Como se acerca pascuas no voy a encontrar casa electronica abierta, y me canse de tener plaquetas tiradas por todos lados asi que las tire jajaja


----------



## zxeth

bueno, midiendo me di cuenta que no le llegaba tension a el tl. Igual siguen los problemas. El tema es este. Donde el transformador me tenia que dar 30v (+-15v) me esta dando 4v (2+2). Cambie el transformador de nuevo a uno 15 + 15 0km y seguia lo mismo. Saque de el circuito los reguladores de voltaje 7915 y 7815. Ahora me da 16v donde me tendria que dar 30v. Bueno al final lo probe y no me hace de filtro. Yo me pregunto, los amplificadores los alimento con una fuente de pc y estoy juntando el negativo de la fuente con la masa de el transformador 15 + 15. Esto puede ser el error?, me estoy volviendo loco con este ampli


----------



## sergio barasz

Buenas!!!  gracias por el aporte...me vino de lujo el esquema,y con impreso y todo!! ja
 muchas gracias por compartirlo...


----------



## zxeth

jajajajja este es uno de los fracasos de mi vida . problema tras problema u,u. la proxima me compro una impresora laser para imprimir las pcbs jajaja. El problema era un corto entre la masa y el negativo de el tl. Ahora aunque sea saca musica, no me calientan los integrados y tengo los +-18v en el tl jajajajaja, no lo regulo porque se quemo el 7915, igual anda bien el integrado, pero el nuevo fracaso es el corte de frecuencia . El bass extension sirve como filtro pasa bajos?, segun el diagrama en la grafica dice que si. Mi problema es que no los corta, la ganancia anda de 10, pero no me corta las frecuencias, lo maximo que hace (y apenas se escucha) es subir apenitas los graves, pero muy poco, y se escuchan mas los medios que los graves.


----------



## zxeth

jajaaj bueno me canse , retoquue todas las soldaduras y ahora anda jajajajaja. Pero siemprehay problemas nuevos, ahora la linea de entrada se mezcla con la de salida. En el otro amplificador toma el refuerzo de graves tambien. Tambien tengo el problema que se escucha bajo, cambie las resistencias de la entrada pero sigue igual. Creo que voy a cambiar el pote de la ganancia a 100k a ver si resuelve un poco el tema jajaja


----------



## ignaciolin4

buenas a todos, tengo un proyecto de armar un amplificador 2.1, es un proyecto personal, y tengo una duda el circuito propuesto al principio funciona correctamente, es el circuito que se llama "bass extension for surround sound", gracias por si amable respuesta


----------



## electroconico

ignaciolin4 dijo:


> buenas a todos, tengo un proyecto de armar un amplificador 2.1, es un proyecto personal, y tengo una duda el circuito propuesto al principio funciona correctamente, es el circuito que se llama "bass extension for surround sound", gracias por si amable respuesta



y ¿Cuál es la duda?


----------



## ignaciolin4

disculpa, creo q no me hice entender la duda que tengo es si ya alguien a armado ese circuito anteriormente y si ese circuito funciona bien, y cual es si calidad de audio! espero haber sido mas claro con mi duda! gracias


----------



## electroconico

Yo probe el circuito y anda muy bien.

Se puede mejorar , pero con su simplicidad no pido más.

------------
_Este es el que yo arme_ <--- Enlace


----------



## ignaciolin4

muchas gracias electroconico, tambien revise lo del enlace y el pdf del circuito impreso me sirvio de mucho, ya ando listo para armarlo, muchas gracias. cualquier duda tu vuelvo a escribir.


----------



## Tavo

ignaciolin4 dijo:


> disculpa, creo q no me hice entender la duda que tengo es si ya alguien a armado ese circuito anteriormente y si ese circuito funciona bien, y cual es si calidad de audio! espero haber sido mas claro con mi duda! gracias


Mirá los mal-entendidos que se hacen omitiendo un solo signo de interrogación (y otros signos de puntuación) ... 



ignaciolin4 dijo:


> buenas a todos, tengo un proyecto de armar un amplificador 2.1, es un proyecto personal, y tengo una duda*,* *¿*el circuito propuesto al principio funciona correctamente*?*, *(*es el circuito que se llama "bass extension for surround sound"*)*, gracias por s*u* amable respuesta



Saludos! 
PS: Va de onda!


----------



## naikon

Buenas! quisiera hacerles una consulta, estoy pensando armar la version simplificada de *electroconico* y la duda que tengo es... este filtro es a la vez subsónico? es decir filtra por ejemplo las frecuencias que están por debajo de 20Hz?? parece muy buen circuito, y quisiera primero despejar esa duda que tengo. Muchas gracias desde ya!


----------



## Tavo

naikon dijo:


> Buenas! quisiera hacerles una consulta, estoy pensando armar la version simplificada de *electroconico* y la duda que tengo es... este filtro es a la vez subsónico? es decir filtra por ejemplo las frecuencias que están por debajo de 20Hz?? parece muy buen circuito, y quisiera primero despejar esa duda que tengo. Muchas gracias desde ya!








Y para que querés filtrar las frecuencias por debajo de los 20Hz, *si tu amplificador no reproduce esas frecuencias...!*
Aparte, tengo entendido que no hay información musical por abajo de los 20Hz; y si la hubiera, ¿que problema te hacés si de todos modos el filtro es para reproducir bajos? 

Además, *tus parlantes o woofers tampoco reproducen esas frecuencias;* sin verlos te lo puedo asegurar. 

Saludos!


----------



## zxeth

nunca dijo que era para audio, ya si lo es esta al horno jajaja. Para poder hacer "mover" un parante a 20hz necesitas como minimo 15". Si tenes este parlante (rockford fosgate T2D415) te va de 10 jajajajaja, tambien un ampli que lo mueva . Igual si queres mas abajo de los 20hz todavia necesitas como un 22" y ademas solo moveria aire sin sonido ya que frecuencias menores a (creo, si no me equivoco) a 30hz


----------



## naikon

El filtro subsonico es algo que se utiliza para filtar frecuencias que por ahi, digamos... "envenenan" o molestan, no se bien como explicarlo, pero por ejemplo... tengo mi amplificador hecho con un tda7294, el mismo lo uso para mover un sub JBL de 12", y este sub (y el anterior que tenia tambien, un Bomber de 12") al poner ciertos temas que "no estaban bien" o "tenian algo" SIN ESCUCHARSE MUSICA ALGUNA, el sub excursionaba MUCHISIMO... (tambien me pasa esto en algunos videos que miro por internet)... aplicando un filtro subsonico, este efecto desaparece, y si.. es obvio, no tiene sentido reproducir frecuencias por debajo de 20Hz... tengo unos parlantes de sobremesa marca HANXO, y tienen salida pasiva para subwoofer, cuando conecto ahi el ampli del tda... y pongo LOS MISMOS TEMAS QUE (en partes donde no hay musica) HACEN EXCURSIONAR ASI EL SUB... ya no pasa, es decir, este hanxo, en su salida, tiene algun filtro que corta esas frecuencias subsonicas (no filtra ni a 50, ni a 100, ni a nada.. ya que la idea es que el que le coloca un sub activo, tenga su filtro)...

En el tda tengo hecho un filtro pasabajos, es el de videorockola, pero no me convence mucho que digamos, y ya que ando en busqueda de uno que tenga subsonico, preguntaba si este lo tenia...

Saludos! espero se haya entendido.


----------



## Tavo

naikon dijo:


> Saludos! *espero se haya entendido.*


Si, se entendió perfectamente. 

Entiendo lo que te pasa, porque a veces me solía pasar. Ahora que lo pienso, es bueno lo que decís, estaría bueno implementarlo.

Yo dije lo que dije porque pensé que te referías a esas frecuencias, pero dentro de un tema musical.

Lo que no se es como hacer exactamente un filtro de ese tipo, se me hace que siendo analógico debe ser bien complicado... Si es digital ya es distinto. 

Saludos!
PS: Si encontrás algo al respecto, no nos dejes con las manos vacías.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Lo que no se es como hacer exactamente un filtro de ese tipo, se me hace que siendo analógico debe ser bien complicado... Si es digital ya es distinto.


No tiene mucha ciencia que digamos...es un filtro pasa-altos activo con pendiente de corte de 12 a 18dB/oct y frecuencia de corte ubicada alrededor de los 10Hz...y yá...un AO doble y tema resuelto...


----------



## naikon

No los voy a dejar de lado cuando encuentre algo jeje lo publico aca.. yo mucha idea de electronica no tengo pero les comento, cuando buscaba y buscaba de este tema, en un post en el foro encontre algo, y se hablaba muy bien de este proyecto: http://sound.westhost.com/project99.htm  (  se habló aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ncias-subsonicas-recomendado-homeaudio-34372/  )

Por otro lado miren el post numero *#76 *de este thread: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-3-vias-activo-mas-equalizador-3415/index4.html  es un filtro activo que tiene boost, corte subsonico, corte de frecuencia y volumen... estaba pensando armar ese, pero tengo una intriga ya que en el esquematico y en la plantilla de componentes difiere un capacitor en la entrada, y el autor (Luciperro) aparentemente "no integra mas la comunidad" desde hace rato. Tengo un conocido que armo ese filtro y dice que anda MUY bien, pero hace rato no puedo contactarme con el como para saber que capacitor uso en la entrada.

Mas alla de todo, mi duda era saber si este filtro tenia algo para cortar lo subsonico, pero aparentemente por lo que comentan, no tiene...

En estos dias ando rindiendo en la facultad, pero ya cuando me libere un poco tengo pensado ver si armo el filtro del post #76 del thread que les pase.


Un saludo y espero sea de utilidad!


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> No tiene mucha ciencia que digamos...es un filtro pasa-altos activo *con pendiente de corte de 12 a 18dB/oct* y frecuencia de corte ubicada alrededor de los 10Hz...y yá...un AO doble y tema resuelto...



Muy cierto lo que decís Eduardo, después de comentar pensé en algo similar, pero mis dudas eran si se podía "jugar" con frecuencias tan bajas. Veo que si. 

La pendiente de corte es esencial que sea más bien alta, de 18dB/octava, para poder efectuar el corte lo más "limpio" posible. (no se si entiende...)

Saludos.
PS: Ya estoy buscando sobre esto, me gustaría implementarlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Ya estoy buscando sobre esto, me gustaría implementarlo.


*Acá tenés uno*, pero es de orden demasiado alto para mi gusto (6º orden => 36dB/oct).


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> *Acá tenés uno*, pero es de orden demasiado alto para mi gusto (6º orden => 36dB/oct).



Buenísimo, es de confiar -> Rod Elliott.

Y cual es que sea de 6to orden? Que le ves de malo? 
No le veo la complicación, es más, me parece mejor que el corte sea brusco...

Saludos.


----------



## naikon

Salio mi posteo al final? justamente citaba el mismo que cito ezavalla, y otro filtro pasabajos con boost, etc etc etc...

Pregunto si salio y demas, para saber si le hecharon un vistazo y sirve para algo... :/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Y cual es que sea de 6to orden? Que le ves de malo?
> No le veo la complicación, es más, me parece mejor que el corte sea brusco...


No es que sea algo malo, pero el usa sexto orden por que pone la frecuencia de corte en 17Hz y necesita cortar rápido. Si tenés algun otro filtro corriegiendo la parte de baja frecuencia del woofer (o sub) este filtro puede alterarte - y mucho - la curva de respuesta del proximo filtro, y ni hablar del bardo que puede hacer con la fase.

Pero como de costumbre....depende...


----------



## thewolf5000

electroconico dijo:


> Aquí les dejo mi versión del bass exension.
> Adjunto archivo pdf con circuito impreso ,silk screen,drills y el diagrama.En el mismo archivo vienen los cambios detallados por juanma.
> Probe el circuito con un peque subwoofer de 30W , anda bien
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!



Hermano me interesa mucho armar este circuito por favor aclarame estas dudas:

1) R4 y R5 son los potes o son resistencias de ser lo segundo cuales son sus valores?

2) En las salidas se aprecia que hay la indicacion de unos Jumper pero a mi interpretacion no son mas que borneras me puedes aclarar bien que es J1 y J2 J3

3) Es necesario usar un transformador o fuente simetrica?

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

thewolf5000 dijo:


> Hermano me interesa mucho armar este circuito por favor aclarame estas dudas:
> 
> 1) R4 y R5 son los potes o son resistencias de ser lo segundo cuales son sus valores?
> 
> 2) En las salidas se aprecia que hay la indicacion de unos Jumper pero a mi interpretacion no son mas que borneras me puedes aclarar bien que es J1 y J2 J3
> 
> 3) Es necesario usar un transformador o fuente simetrica?
> 
> Saludos!



1- Son potenciometros.En el diagrama viene todo detallado.
  R4 es de 47KΩ
  R5 es de 10KΩ y es un potenciometro doble o stereo.

2- Son borneras de esas tipo molex, igual pones header o lo que te agrade.
   En esos conectas las señales de entrada,la alimentación y la salida.

3-Es necesaria una fuente simetrica.
  Ahí viene marcado que voltaje debes ingresar. +12vcd Gnd -12vcd

Saludos!


----------



## thewolf5000

Buenos dias compañeros paso por aca a preguntar lo siguiente...

Este montaje necesita de condensadores de poliester? Ya que de ser asi en la ciudad donde resido es dificil conseguirlos...

Seria posible reemplazarlo con condensadores electroliticos?

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, yo tambien hice mi propio PCB pero no se si esta todo bien, me podrian ayudar a revisarlo???? en especial los potenciometros 
saludos!!!!

PD: El archivo se abre con PCB WIZARD 3


----------



## juanma

electroconico dijo:


> 1- Son potenciometros.En el diagrama viene todo detallado.
> R4 es de 47KΩ
> R5 es de 10KΩ y es un potenciometro doble o stereo.
> 
> 2- Son borneras de esas tipo molex, igual pones header o lo que te agrade.
> En esos conectas las señales de entrada,la alimentación y la salida.
> 
> 3-Es necesaria una fuente simetrica.
> Ahí viene marcado que voltaje debes ingresar. +12vcd Gnd -12vcd
> 
> Saludos!


electroconico, muy buen diseño.

El tema de los pads en forma de lagrimas, los hiciste a todos manualmente o hay alguna opción en Eagle para lograrlo?

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

juanma dijo:


> electroconico, muy buen diseño.
> 
> El tema de los pads en forma de lagrimas, los hiciste a todos manualmente o hay alguna opción en Eagle para lograrlo?
> 
> Saludos!


Hola Juanma.

hay una ULP de eagle , no recuerdo si la descargue de la página de eagle o ya venia.

Se llama " *teardrops2.ULP *"

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Desde ayer ya pude probar bien el filtro con tda2050 en puente y el subwoofer bazooka de 8" a 8Ω

Anda muy bien , retumba sabroso!! 

La tarjeta es muy pequeñita.

Solo creo que añadire un mezclador con operacional para los canales y un control de phase.

Saludos!


----------



## manuu_bsb

Buenas tardes a todos. Mi duda surge del momento en el que me planteo armarme un preamplificador para mi sistema 2.1.
Mi idea sería utilizar el Preamplificador HiFi Rotel de Mnicolau, y de ahí derivar la señal hacia el Crossover Linkwitz-Riley propuesto por ezevalla como filtro pasa-altos para los satélites, mientras que al mismo tiempo, la misma señal proveniente del preamplificador ingresarla al Bass Extension.
Mi pregunta es, al tener una señal preamplificada, no saturaré la entrada del Bass Extension generando distorsión? 

Desde ya, muchísimas gracias a todos.
Un saludo, Manu.


----------



## ixak1

Me estoy quebrando la cabeza con ese capacitor de 180nf, en la electronica no hay, ni por internet lo encuentro  ¿que codigo trae? debería ser el 184, ¿no? a veces traen otros codigos, por hay vi que alguien ya lo armó y si fuera posible que me pasen el tip...  se los agradeceria


----------



## osk_rin

ixak1.
si es valor comercial pero solo lo encontre de poliester .18uf, aqui y si no lo encuentras ponte a buscar en tu deshuesadero electronico talvez ahi lo encuentres 

saludos


----------



## Tavo

Exactamente, el número que le corresponde es 184.

Es raro que no lo consigas, yo tengo varios de poliéster de esos.

Saludos.


----------



## ixak1

osk_rin dijo:


> ixak1.
> si es valor comercial pero solo lo encontre de poliester .18uf, aqui y si no lo encuentras ponte a buscar en tu deshuesadero electronico talvez ahi lo encuentres
> 
> saludos



Como sabes que tengo un deshuesadero electronico ? soy nuevo :O ...  pero efectivamente encontre este.. 







no es una foto tomada por mi como puedes ver, pero es el mismo condensador. 

dice: ".18j100 "


----------



## Tavo

ixak1 dijo:


> dice: "*.18j100 *"



.18 quiere decir 0.180 uF, es lo mismo que 180nF. Estás en lo correcto! 

La "J" es lo que indica el porcentaje de tolerancia del capacitor, creo que "J" es un 5%. Y "100" es la tensión que soporta, 100V.

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Aqui algo que les va a servir para este y mas proyectos 
PD lo encontre en internet y es muy bueno no recuerdo el enlace original


----------



## sergio barasz

ya lo tengo pero gracias x compartir es un buen jesto..seguro que a alguien le sirve


----------



## Tavo

El CalcuCap es un software que publican en la página Pablin, en la sección Software. Lo bajé de ahí mismo. Diría que es para principiantes, porque con el tiempo de manejar códigos ya re resuelve mentalmente... 

223, 472, 103, 683, 821, 563... etc... es muy fácil darse cuenta... 

Saludos.


----------



## tbobreak

hola compañeros, ya por fin me dispongo a armar este circuito, pero para mi mala suerte necesito mover  el corte de frecuencias de 40hz -120 hz  a  30hz-2khz , no se si alguien me pueda ayudar para  hacer os calculos correspondientes, o si ya tienen algunos valores d elos resistores para este rango seria d emucha ayuda,  otra cosa planeo alimentar el tl con +- 20 v, creen que afecte en algo ala respuesta en frecuencia? o que pueda dañar el integrado, espero y me puedan ayudar, graciass


----------



## zxeth

lo de las resistencias ni idea, pero lo de los +-20v no te los recomiendo, yo lo estaba alimentando con +-17 y calentaba, no mucho pero calentaba


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su amable consideracion la siguiente informacion, saludos

The following schematic is for a bass booster. The booster is a modified Baxandall tone control with no bass cut and no treble control. Hey, it's a bass *booster*. It boosts frequencies from about 30Hz to 160Hz. It can boost by 14dB, so be careful. 
It is heavily based on a design by Rod Elliott. The original can be found in his article "_Audio Designs With Opamps - 2_" on the Elliott Sound Products (ESP) site. This is a great site with lot's of really good information. I highly recommend it. 



*Notes*


The input cap can be replaced with a .01uf cap if you wish.
The 10pf cap is optional and will start rolling off everything over 15kHz. 5pf will double this to 31kHz.
The tone control requires a low impedence input. If you already have a low impedence input, the input buffer can be removed. However, the output is inverted.
The opamp is not critical. A 4558 would be just fine.
I do not show the parts for the +4.5 reference. Here is the +4.5 voltage divider I used.
*Credits*


Rod Elliott for the basic tone control.
Jack Orman for his basic buffers article among others.
"We don't want any treble" from a t-shirt for sale at talkbass.com. And yes, I own one.


----------



## Tavo

Gracias por el aporte Jorge, ya estamos acostumbrados a que nos sirvas aportes... jeje!
Siempre me acuerdo de vos por eso. 

Saludos, y Feliz Año Nuevo!


----------



## jorge morales

GRacias estimado Tavo y que el año que empieza este lleno del amor de dios en tu corazon, en tu familia y en toda la pampa Jesus bendiga a Argentina. saludos desde Mexico.


----------



## ixak1

Pues lo armé  y creo que no me salio bien el PCB y es que es MUY pequeño  y yo muy ciego  así que decidí que haría mis propias pistas, no mi propio PCB pues la distribución es la que aquí tienen,  me falta darle una pasada con corel a forma de retoque de pistas, pero lo esencial lo adjunto; podrían opinar a cerca de el? se los agradeceré, para darle su pasada por corel y echarlo a andar.



PD. ¿ como saber si el TL072 está dañado ? 
ya me hice bolas, ¿ que valores debo tomar en cuenta para que llegue hasta 20 hz ? ya que este solo es para el sub, para el woofer ya tengo un pre controlado por tensión.

Desde ya muchas gracias !


----------



## ixak1

Si tengo un error en ese PCB, ya armé el circuito, se escucha bonito aun que creo que se le cuela un poco de voz, pero está bien, me hubiera gustado llegar a los 30hz.


----------



## ixak1

Alguien tiene idea de que condensadores cambiar para recorrer el rango de frecuencia ? como que mete mucha voz, y me gustaría que tomara en cuenta desde los 20hz. ¿como lo calculo? por cierto muy bueno el circuito.


----------



## electroconico

ixak1 dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea de que condensadores cambiar para recorrer el rango de frecuencia ? como que mete mucha voz, y me gustaría que tomara en cuenta desde los 20hz. ¿como lo calculo? por cierto muy bueno el circuito.



http://www.daycounter.com/Filters/Sallen-Key-LP-Calculator.phtml
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterworth_filter

http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/sk low pass.htm 

http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sloa049b/sloa049b.pdf 

Saludos!


----------



## ixak1

Pues ya está funcionando con el UCD de ejtagle, simplemente perfecto, deje los valores de juanma.



electroconico dijo:


> http://www.daycounter.com/Filters/Sallen-Key-LP-Calculator.phtml
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterworth_filter
> 
> http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/sk low pass.htm
> 
> http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sloa049b/sloa049b.pdf
> 
> Saludos!



Muchas gracias me sirvió para entenderlo un poquito más.


----------



## maezca

esto iria antes o despues de un preamplificador o no seria necesario? y en el caso de contar con un control de tonos, esto iria antes o despues?


----------



## ixak1

maezca dijo:


> esto iria antes o despues de un preamplificador o no seria necesario? y en el caso de contar con un control de tonos, esto iria antes o despues?



Esto es un pre amigo, va antes del amplificador, si tienes un control de tonos colocalo en una potencia aparte, revisa su rango de frecuencias y te darás cuenta.


----------



## nene

Hola a todos, con respecto al ancho de frecuencias modificables por este filtro, creo que para aumentarlo sería conveniente modificar la segunda etapa del filtro, en particular los capacitores C4-C5 o C2-C3 y dejar el polo de la primer etapa en 300hz. Es cierto que al modificar c4-c5 se modifica el Q del circuito, pero siendo cuidadosos y ajustando R6 se lo mantiene controlado.

Subo estas modificaciones, y la simulación en spcie de modulo y fase, para ver que opinan!..

Saludos

PD: R6=2k2 (en esquematico aparece como 2k)


----------



## yordeynisgh

hola a todos, es un poco tarde para escribir algo aquí, pero es mejor que no hacerlo, en este plano yo podre cambiar los 10k por una de 50k, creo que es absurdo porque de seguro que no da la misma respuesta de frecuencia, se debe extender más el rango, pero sería posible...


----------



## piojo

hola recién encontre este tema y me pareció muy interesante y pense en pedirte amigo juanma si por lo menos podrias subir un listadito de los proyectos de audio elektor que tienes en el compilado par ver de que se trata y de ahi solicitarte alguno de los circuitos o armar un nuevo tema . gracias


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola amigos:
para quienes quieran una versión con componentes SMD 1206, me tomé la libertad de modificarlo, apenas ocupa 33mmx45mm sobrándole bastante espacio. No incluye los potenciómetros ya que está calculada la frec. de corte a un valor intermedio de 70Hz y la ganancia con un trimpot multivuelta, ya que como dijo nuestro amigo Juanma....una vez establecido el valor de corte y el volumen es raro modificarlo.
Espero que lo disfruten


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Se ve bien el diseño SMD, pero tengo una duda:
Como puede uno saber que potencia mínima deben llevar los diseños??? 
Yo estoy acostumbrado a usar siempre 1/4 watt a menos que el diseño diga lo contrario, pero si quisiera diseñar el filtro con SMD o cualquier otro circuito con SMD, como saber si puedo usar por ejemplo las SMD 0402 (1/16w) o las SMD 0201 (1/20w)???

Espero haberme dado a enterder :S

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola Mastodonte:
hasta ahora me atrevo soldar 1206, mas pequeño me resultaría inmanejable, es seguro que con estas señales se podrán manejar tamaños mas pequeños aún.


----------



## juanjv

Saludos , construi este preamp y funciona , el detalle es que la salida del preamp es muy baja . ¿Como puedo subir la ganancia del mismo? , uso un aplificador basado en un tda 2050 alimentado con +- 22. Gracias.


----------



## edwindj

*B*uenas noches , una consulta  ,* ¿* puedo utilizar el ic lm4558 en vez de tlo72cn *?*


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos!
Pasadas las festividades de diciembre y/o año nuevo, me queda la sensasión de que es hora de aumentar las posibilidades de audio en mi hogar  
Como he expresado con anterioridad en uno que otro tema, quiero realizar un ampli 2.1, ya tengo mas o menos las potencias a utilizar; además un pre que tengo en "remojo"...  

Quiero realizar el Bass Extension (Elektor) publicado aquí por Juanma o el filtro subwoofer que compartió Jorge Morales aquí.

Bien... los 2 circuitos se ven muy buenos, muy parecidos por cierto, pero mi atención se fijó en la mezcla de líneas que se hace en la entrada de ambos; al compararlos... el de Elektor realiza la mezcla con 2 resistencias de 47K sin pena ni gloria (como siempre he hecho las mezclas) y en el circuito compartido por Jorge Morales (ver imagen) se ve una serie de componentes entre resistores y capacitores... ¿con qué fin? ¿debo esperar que ésta última sea una mejor manera de mezclar líneas de entrada? ¿El agregado de resistencias como las de 1.5K hacen que se pierda un poco la señal y por esa razón el circuito original lleva un par de etapas extras de amplificación?

De antemano a todos los que me puedan resolver alguna o todas mis dudas.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

*R1 + C1* es un filtro Pasa-Bajos, recorta las frecuencias muy muy altas
*C3* es un filtro Pasa-Altos, recorta las frecuencias muy muy bajas y la tensión continua que podría haber  
*R7 y R8* eliminan la posibilidad de carga cruzada sobre la etapa precedente


----------



## blanko001

Gracias Fogonazo, la respuéstas justas y concretas que necesitaba para inclinarme a realizar esa red de resistores y condensadores a la entrada del filtro de bajos sea cual sea que realice (de los dos nombrados anteriormente).
Saludos!


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros buenas noches, cordial saludos.
serian tan amables de aclararme cierto punto con respecto al filtro subsonico.
¿este filtro viene antes del filtro pasa bajos o después de el? gracias por su pronta colaboracion.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos a todos, subo el pcb del filtro subsonico no me quedo muy bien que digamos pero hay vamos. por favor colaborenme con la inquietud que tengo con respecto a este circuito.
¿este filtro va antes o después del filtro pasa bajos?


----------



## dexterqsc

señor fogonazo buenas noches, disculpa por dirigirme solamente a usted pero es que tengo una inquietud con respecto al filtro subsonico y hasta el momento ninguna respuesta que me ayude.
Bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente. ¿Este filtro viene antes o después del filtro pasa bajos, usted  a tenido alguna experiencia con este circuito?.
gracias por la atencion prestada


----------



## osk_rin

Ese filtro yo lo monte, lo coloque a la salida de mi filtro pasabajos. hasta el dia de hoy sigue funcionando..

saludos.


----------



## itzamna06

Saludos desde Quetzaltenango, Guatemala.
Yo me he decidido por realizar el proyecto del filtro con el diagrama que subio Jorge Morales
he realizado la placa y espero les sirva, Siempre hay que darle una revisada, ya la he revisado no he encontrado error alguno, solo espero los componentes que pedi y armaré el proyecto.
Se me olvidaba en el diagrama viene incluido un regulador el cual yo he omitido ya que tengo armado el proyecto de cejas99 Fuente simetrica +15  -15 V,  Gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## luis vera

itzamna06 dijo:


> Saludos desde Quetzaltenango, Guatemala.
> Yo me he decidido por realizar el proyecto del filtro con el diagrama que subio Jorge Morales
> he realizado la placa y espero les sirva, Siempre hay que darle una revisada, ya la he revisado no he encontrado error alguno, solo espero los componentes que pedi y armaré el proyecto.
> Se me olvidaba en el diagrama viene incluido un regulador el cual yo he omitido ya que tengo armado el proyecto de cejas99 Fuente simetrica +15 -15 V, Gracias y hasta pronto.


 
Favor indicar el diagrama al cual te refieres, ya lo tienes funcionando, si puedes agrega algunas fotos, gracias.


----------



## pilder

jorge morales dijo:


> aqui le hago un aporte al tema, no se en que idioma este, pero el diagrama esta mas que claro



Y que tal funciona este circuito?



Hola. esta etapa sirve también para quitar el ruido subsonico que es de muy baja frecuencia y que hace que los conos se muevan sin emitir sonido?
Saludos


----------



## nachola2

Hola gente del foro! Tengo una pequeña duda respecto a este circuito. Ya 2 veces me ha pasado que me quema el amplificador al que está conectado cuando le conecto la señal de audio. Pero es muy raro parece que sólo si la conecto de cierta forma a la ficha se quema pero en la mayoría de los casos no pasa nada. A todo esto me surgió una duda... El amplificador podría llegar a tirar continua o algo? Porque no veo que tenga algún capacitor a la entrada.
Muchas gracias desde ya.


Nada YA LO SOLUCIONE ME OLVIDE DE UN CAPACITOR DE ENTRADA EN EL AMPLIFICADOR. es un pasa bajos así que me tiraba algo de continua si le ponía continua. En fin capacitor de entrada en el amplificador y chau problema.


----------



## Fogonazo

nachola2 dijo:


> Hola gente del foro! Tengo una pequeña duda respecto a este circuito. Ya 2 veces me ha pasado que me quema el amplificador al que está conectado cuando le conecto la señal de audio. Pero es muy raro parece que sólo si la conceto de cierta forma a la ficha se quema pero en la mayoría de los casos no pasa nada. A todo esto me surgió una duda... El amplificador podría llegar a tirar continua o algo? Porque no veo que tenga algún capacitor a la entrada.
> Muchas gracias desde ya.


Los datos que estas aportando incluyendo el color de tu calzado NO sirven de nada.

*Publica:*
Circuito del amplificador.
Esquema del conexionado
Fotos del conexionado


----------



## Fogonazo

*Otro bass extender, completo y bien documentado*

*




*​


----------



## elwebeador

Hola como podria sacar una salida auxiliar para monitoreo una vez conectado al amplificador ?


----------



## Fogonazo

elwebeador dijo:


> Hola como podria sacar una salida auxiliar para monitoreo una vez conectado al amplificador ?


Tomas señal antes de mandarla al amplificador.


----------



## elwebeador

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tomas señal antes de mandarla al amplificador.


Ok gracias conecto 2 salidas en paralelo defrente entonces? una hacia el amplificador principal y otra a mi monitor? usare un parlante activo para monitorear


----------



## Fogonazo

*Sip*, pero debes sumar las señales mediante 2 resistencias (6800Ω por ejemplo), caso contrario creas un cortocircuito sobre la salida


----------



## Humphrey

Hola, arme el circuito tanto el de elektor y la modificada de juanma, en amobs casos, no funciona, solo atenua un poco las altas pero mas no deja pasar solo los bajos, y cuando le doy a tope el pote1  empieza a oscilar, como si le estuvieran dando duro a un bombo, y disminuye conforme voy bajando el pote1.

A alguien le paso y pudo solucionarlo, ya probe cambiando el integrado y lo mismo, probe con el tl082 y subir un poco el volume se escucha como si alguien estuviera silbando.

En caunto a la ganancia no cambia nada si pongo otro valor de R1 y R2 mas bajo que la mitad de P1


----------



## Arthas

Buenas noches colegas del foro rato sin participar,bueno en este caso tengo unas dudas, estoy realizando un sistema 2.1 casero aplicando el bass extension que publico electroconico, 3 tarjetas zener de 500w (no tan casero) y preamplificador estero sencillo publicado por mnicolau, pero veo que el bass extension tiene entrada estereo y tengo dudas cono conectarlo para que no tenga problemas de retorno o corto  entrada de audio adjunto un ejemplo y si hay que corregir algo les agradeceria. Saludes

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 7, 2021

Navegando en un foro de electronic circuit encontre este decodificador surround 5.1 se ve muy bueno aunque no es  digital pero el prueba anda  bien les adjunto el pdf del proyecto y el enlace para que vean el  video. 



. Saludes


----------



## AntonioAA

Se conecta en paralelo con las entradas a los amplificadores , caberia analizar las impedancias para ver que no se vengan demasiado abajo... si bien el pre deberia admitirlo .


----------



## Arthas

Bueno compañeros me decidí a hacer la tarjeta 5.1 para un teatro para mi cuarto aquí algunas fotos del proceso.


----------



## Serelectron

electroconico dijo:


> Aquí les dejo mi versión del bass exension.
> Adjunto archivo pdf con circuito impreso ,silk screen,drills y el diagrama.En el mismo archivo vienen los cambios detallados por juanma.
> Probe el circuito con un peque subwoofer de 30W , anda bien
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!


Hola, gracias por tu trabajo, pero no están las medidas del pbc,cuánto tiene que medir? Gracias
Hola a todos, estoy por armar este proyecto entre otros que tengo pendientes y voy a encargar los pcb, el tema es que por tamaño no me pueden vender uno solo, si a alguien le interesa me avisa. Soy de Córdoba Argentina. Desde ya gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Serelectron dijo:


> Hola, gracias por tu trabajo, pero no están las medidas del pbc,cuánto tiene que medir? Gracias. . . . .








						Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]
					

Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real”   Cuando aparece algún diseño de PCB en Internet y NO esta en formato .PDF o .DOC Se nos plantea el problema de llevarlo al tamaño “Real” al que debe ser impreso.  Trataré de explicar mi método, para lo cual le “Robe” (Pero con buena intención)...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## venon

Hola, quería consultar con ustedes, que opinan de este diseño de filtro pasa bajos.









						Subwoofer Controller Low Pass Filter
					

Subwoofer controller preamplifier, this circuit functions to filter low tones specifically for power amplifier use with subwoofer speakers, works well




					www.elcircuit.com


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Que tal, basado en el diseño de Electroconico aquí. Hice mi versión con el TL072 y resistencias en SMD, cambié los potenciómetros por los tipo sellados RK097. Modifiqué los valores de los componentes para tener un rango de frecuencia entre 22 y 1.1kHz utilizando condensadores de 100nF. Saludos


----------



## DJ T3

Ya que te arriesgaste al SMD, podrías achicar mucho mas el PCB colocando todo via SMD, y ya que usas doble faz, mejor que mejor...

Pudiste hacer pruebas?


----------



## JUANPAVQ

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ya que te arriesgaste al SMD, podrías achicar mucho mas el PCB colocando todo via SMD, y ya que usas doble faz, mejor que mejor...
> 
> Pudiste hacer pruebas?


Sí, lo hice en base a los componentes que tenía a la mano. La pcb es de una capa y claro ya lo probé. Saludos


----------



## DJ T3

Si tienes o puedes subir graficos de respuesta, sería genial (a eso me referia)


----------



## JUANPAVQ

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si tienes o puedes subir graficos de respuesta, sería genial (a eso me referia)


No tengo equipo, de medición pero lo podrías simular.


----------



## DJ T3

Se puede improvisar con la misma PC, algún programa de audio, entreda y salida del mismo, y capturar la pantalla...   

PD: No es para mi, es para completar el post, y para futuras referencias....


----------



## JUANPAVQ

DJ T3 dijo:


> Se puede improvisar con la misma PC, algún programa de audio, entreda y salida del mismo, y capturar la pantalla...
> 
> PD: No es para mi, es para completar el post, y para futuras referencias....


Me pondré a investigar para ver si puedo realizar las pruebas. Saludos


----------

